# Difference between Thermoflex and EasyWeed?



## waynemil (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello all,

I am just starting with vinyl and was wondering if anyone uses the material "easyweed" that one of the vendors sells? It looks similar to "thermoflex" and is a little cheaper. I don't want to save a little money and then find out it has some problems down the road. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Wayne
*EasyWeed Cad-Cut Vinyl Material*

*EW15P05*


*EasyWeed* is a Polyurethane, ready-to-cut material designed for custom garment decoration. EasyWeed _Cad Cut Material_ is in a league of its own because of its pressure sensitive carrier. This feature allows you to weed small vinyl letters and fine designs easily. Much thinner than other *Cad Cut Vinyl* materials, EasyWeed offers excellent durability, even after repeated washings. It's great for player names and numbers or even adding personalization to corporate wear. Because of its thinness, EasyWeed is extremely easy to cut, weed, and heat apply and is perfect for single color or multi-layered applications. This is a HOT PEEL product.

*Compatible Fabrics*:
100% polyester
100% cotton
All poly/cotton blends

*Suggested Uses*:
Two color names and numbers
Multi-color logos
Great for uniforms and work wear


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,
Would you know who makes or sells Easyweed?

thanks.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, I don't think either the easy weed or the termoflex plus is recommended for nylon applications,so thermoflex makes a different material for that application.

have a great 2008

R.


----------



## waynemil (Jan 11, 2008)

It is sold by Coastal business I called them and she said it was there most popular product and worked great. Here is the link if anyone is interested. It look like about $5.00 a roll less then thermoflex, but worked just like it--just a different manufacturer. Here is the link.

Thanks,

Wayne

EasyWeed (Premium) Heat Transfer Material - 15" x 5yds w/ sticky backing - EW15P05


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

waynemil said:


> It is sold by Coastal business I called them and she said it was there most popular product and worked great. Here is the link if anyone is interested. It look like about $5.00 a roll less then thermoflex, but worked just like it--just a different manufacturer. Here is the link.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Hi,
I got in a crunch at Christmas time my local youth group need 50 sweats with 2 placements done for a retreat they where going on leaving the 30th.
I've always used the multicut from Joto and it works great, so I called them to get vinyl for the youth project and they where closed until Jan 2. So I remembered seeing ads for coastal on the forum and gave them a call and as luck would have it, they where open and highly recommend the easy weed.I was a bit nervous but crossed my fingers and ordered.It arrived in 2 days and I became my project I was AMAZED this stuff was awesome, out of 50 sweats doing 2 placements I didn't have a single one mess up .It peeled like butter with no wait time. When I lifted my press i could peel.I highly recommend.


----------



## waynemil (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh well, A little more research and I see there are alreay some posts are this. Did not realize it was the "siser's" brand, and it has good reviews.

Wayne



it is sold by Coastal business I called them and she said it was there most popular product and worked great. Here is the link if anyone is interested. It look like about $5.00 a roll less then thermoflex, but worked just like it--just a different manufacturer. Here is the link.

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## waynemil (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks-- I am ordering some today!

Wayne



leisure said:


> Hi,
> I got in a crunch at Christmas time my local youth group need 50 sweats with 2 placements done for a retreat they where going on leaving the 30th.
> I've always used the multicut from Joto and it works great, so I called them to get vinyl for the youth project and they where closed until Jan 2. So I remembered seeing ads for coastal on the forum and gave them a call and as luck would have it, they where open and highly recommend the easy weed.I was a bit nervous but crossed my fingers and ordered.It arrived in 2 days and I became my project I was AMAZED this stuff was awesome, out of 50 sweats doing 2 placements I didn't have a single one mess up .It peeled like butter with no wait time. When I lifted my press i could peel.I highly recommend.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

Wayne, the first thing I did was purchase two rolls of Easyweed and two rolls of Thermoflex + from different sources to get a sense for the products and suppliers. 

The most noticable difference on the finished product which in my case has been mostly blended T-shirts would be the feel or I believe it's referred to as 'hand". In my applications the Thermoflex+ has a smoother and more supple touch than Easyweed. The Thermoflex+ has less gloss and appears thinner giving a better blended look with the fabric. 

On a few of my Easyweed applications I ended with an undesirable textured finish to the vinyl which may have been too much heat for too long. Both products weeded the same in my case with Easyweed appearing to peel better on delicate cuts. I'm also new to the heat application process, it is still a learning experience for me and while I may have said both are fairly equal at one time, I'm now leaning towards the ThermoFlex + as I believe it presents better on the finished product.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I love Coastal Business Supplies, but I need to say if you'd like to try out both of these vinyls (and some others) without needing to buy a full roll, go to Specialty Graphics Supply where you can buy by the foot. (Don't forget your 5% T-Shirt Forums Discount Code!!!)

Also try out Roger's vinyls at http://www.heatpressvinyl.com He sells some colors by the foot, too!


----------



## waynemil (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for all of the information everyone. I ordered some easyweed, and will try the themoflex to-to compare.

Wayne



CuttingEdge said:


> Wayne, the first thing I did was purchase two rolls of Easyweed and two rolls of Thermoflex + from different sources to get a sense for the products and suppliers.
> 
> The most noticable difference on the finished product which in my case has been mostly blended T-shirts would be the feel or I believe it's referred to as 'hand". In my applications the Thermoflex+ has a smoother and more supple touch than Easyweed. The Thermoflex+ has less gloss and appears thinner giving a better blended look with the fabric.
> 
> On a few of my Easyweed applications I ended with an undesirable textured finish to the vinyl which may have been too much heat for too long. Both products weeded the same in my case with Easyweed appearing to peel better on delicate cuts. I'm also new to the heat application process, it is still a learning experience for me and while I may have said both are fairly equal at one time, I'm now leaning towards the ThermoFlex + as I believe it presents better on the finished product.


----------



## joke-art (Feb 25, 2008)

Any UK suppliers? I have been looking but I have found nothing.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

joke-art said:


> Any UK suppliers? I have been looking but I have found nothing.


 Check with Grafityp they are stockists of Siser Vinyls.
cheers.


----------



## madtazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hiya, Just reading your posts, can this type of vinyl cut in a craft robo?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

madtazzy said:


> Hiya, Just reading your posts, can this type of vinyl cut in a craft robo?


 same as for ordinary vinyls.


----------



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

ino said:


> same as for ordinary vinyls.


Not so sure about that.

I have a very expensive plotter that can cut anything - even 50 mil sandblast mask. I purchased a cheap cutter to do vinyl and heat vinyl. My signMax 30" plotter (cheap one) can not cut EasyWeed. The material is too flexible and binds and bends under the rollers.

Just some info for those who try to get cheap plotters in hopes they'll work,

Kevin


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I use the Thermoflex in the Craftrobo all of the time, I think it's best. I wish it came in
17 " widths, that way you could cut it 2 and get 2 81/2 inch pieces for the Craftrobo.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

Artsplace-CBR said:


> I use the Thermoflex in the Craftrobo all of the time,


Me too! 

I find that since most of the things I cut are less than 15" in one direction, I just cut off 9" (by 15") pieces to feed into the little plotter. Works like a charm as long as you don't try to cut it too fast.


----------

